# Mercedes engine



## jennyviv (Mar 6, 2006)

Behold the magnificent guts of the all-new 6.3-liter V-8 from Mercedes über-tuners AMG.
This is really cool..! all new handcrafted, stress tested, faster response, less friction and more power.
Who among here wanted to have this mercedes engine???
Wish I could afford that!

View it here: http://www.maximonline.com/articles/index.aspx?a_id=7369&src=gx1129


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i wish i could. my buddys got a 11 second benz clk55 ....


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Have you seen the torque difference of ~100?

2000 Zonda C12 S used a 7.0l AMG tuned Mercedes-Benz M120 V12 engine.

I'd rather pay the fuel on that.


----------



## MickeyFouse (Feb 7, 2009)

AMG used to actually be something special when it was a seperate company along the lines of Ruf and Alpina until the mid 1990s I believe.
______________________
*SPAM REMOVED*


----------

